# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Религия >  Загробная жизнь

## Asteriks

*Воскресение Христа - центральный факт, на котором покоится всё христианство. Воскресший Христос уже не умирает, он живёт вечно. Соответственно, христиане верят в жизнь после смерти, жизнь вечную.
А Вы верите в загробную жизнь?*

----------


## Akasey

хотелось бы верить, но как то всё это слишком уж похоже на сказку

----------


## Asteriks

Я не верю. Но надежды не теряю.

----------


## Irina

Я тоже не верю, хоть и хочется.

----------


## Banderlogen

И чем там заниматься вечно?
Вот год я Логен, два я Логен, десять лет, сто лет... Через тыщу лет уже сумасшедший Логен, которому все надоело.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

"51 Говорю вам тайну: не все мы умрем, но все изменимся
	52	вдруг, во мгновение ока, при последней трубе; ибо вострубит, и мертвые воскреснут нетленными, а мы изменимся.
	53	Ибо тленному сему надлежит облечься в нетление, и смертному сему облечься в бессмертие.
	54	Когда же тленное сие облечется в нетление и смертное сие облечется в бессмертие, тогда сбудется слово написанное: поглощена смерть победою.
	55	Смерть! где твое жало? ад! где твоя победа?" _1Кор.15:51-55_

----------


## Vanya

Логен, а представь как научишься за это время на гитаре шпилить)) 
...журналистское искусство отточишь, будешь блог "там наверху" (или "внизу"  ежели в ад) вести свой. 

о, Логен! а хоккей?! уж наши-то через лет сто станут наверняка чемпионами

----------


## Banderlogen

> о, Логен! а хоккей?! уж наши-то через лет сто станут наверняка чемпионами


Ага, и я на воротах буду стоять. 

Пройдет еще тыща лет и шпилить на гитаре научатся все. А потом че? Опять на землю захотят. Жизнь прожить и чтоб на гитаре ни-ни, не уметь ваще. Забыть все нафиг.
А кому-нить кирпич на чакру упадет и он с атсралом свяжется, гитарное мастерство вспомнит чуть-чуть и все, гений, ёма.

----------


## Akasey

*Vanya* а футбол?!?!?!?! а гигантский слалом?!?!?!?!

----------


## Vanya

Акасей, там всё безнадёжно даже через миллионы лет))

----------


## Asteriks

Если представить загробную жизнь, как картинку из Библии - маловероятно, но кто знает, что там, за той чертой?

----------


## Banderlogen

Пойду счас выключатель под напряжением чинить. Может узнаю.

----------


## Alexanderr

> И чем там заниматься вечно?


 Я, до покаяния, думал примерно тоже. Ведь что можно делать целую вечность, если там нельзя того и этого тоже нельзя, это выглядит как наказание, а не как радость. Это потому что сердце человека не изменено. А рождённому свыше встреча с Богом и вечность с Ним - это радость и счастье, потому что у него другие устремления.




> но кто знает, что там, за той чертой?


 Не видел того глаз и не слышало ухо, что приготовил Бог любящим Его.

----------


## Asteriks

Интересно, а картины тоннеля с голубым светом, которые видели люди, пережившие клиническую смерть, это что?

----------


## Vanya

это им приснилось

----------


## Marusja

моя мама в 17 лет пережила клиническую смерть, и ничего она не видела. Говорила, что было ощущение как-будто просто заснула, но ничего не приснилось.

----------


## Asteriks

Люди видят и описывают одно и тоже, но и под наркозом, когда применялся один и тот же препарат, галлюцинации идентичные. Это наводит на мысль, что видят люди то, что показывает им какая-то часть мозга в состоянии  комы. Как вы считаете?
Получается, что вообще никаких доказательств загробной жизни нет. 

А привидения?

----------


## Banderlogen

> Это потому что сердце человека не изменено. А рождённому свыше встреча с Богом и вечность с Ним - это радость и счастье, потому что у него другие устремления.


Я, когда маленький был, думал примерно то же.

Когда "сердце изменено" это уже не я.

----------


## Alexanderr

> Когда "сердце изменено" это уже не я.


Внешне ты тот же, а внутренне - уже не ты, прежний, а новый человек во Христе Иисусе. И это выражается в новых мыслях, стремлениях, словах и делах.

----------


## SDS

вопрос не корректный.
жизнь - то на Земле, а вне Земли - то уже не жизнь, то уже что - то иное

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> жизнь - то на Земле, а вне Земли - то уже не жизнь, то уже что - то иное


Жизнь - в Боге, а без Него - просто "существование белковых тел" какое-то...

----------


## Banderlogen

Каждый под жизнью понимает свое. 
Не получится конструктивного разговора.

----------


## SDS

*Banderlogen*, 
Согласен, не получится, потому-что сама по себе жизнь - понятие временное и соткана из говна (продукта нашей жизнедеятельности) и ,если "жизнь в Боге" по словам ZYOBRA,то почему человечество не в Боге, а по пояс в говне?
Какому мыслящему организму будет по нутру такая жизнь?И чем руководствовался создатель, какие благие или иные намерения имел в виду?.....

Видимо Бог нас сюда на катаргу сослал, чтобы мы чьё-то говно разгребали.

----------


## vova230

Загробная жизнь есть, но не для всех. Или скажем так, у каждого она своя.

----------


## Mouse

> Загробная жизнь есть, но не для всех. Или скажем так, у каждого она своя.


в Библии говорится "... и каждому воздастся по вере его..." или как-то так.
А в народе так: за что боролись, на то и напаролись.

У меня создалось впечатление, что все отвечающие придерживаются только христианской картины загробной жизни. Поэтому и возникает смятение в сознании, так как на вопрос, что мы будем делать, ответ в Библии очень расплывчатый. 
Если ваша вера позволяет принимать и другие варианты устройства нашего мира, то в других Священных писаниях человечества, есть много ответов. (Не имею ввиду секты, а другие религии, такие как буддизм и т.п.)

----------


## vova230

Да, ответы здесь даются в основном исходя из христианских мировозрений, но следует естественно учитывать, что христианство и Библия не есть истина в последней инстанции.

----------


## .29

> *А Вы верите в загробную жизнь?*


Нет, но некой возможности не исключаю.

----------


## Mouse

Для тех, кто не хочет верить в загробную жизнь, вот пища для ума: отрицание продолжения жизни свидетельствует о вере в смерть, как конечную стадию существования всего. А если есть конечная точка - смерть- следовательно должна быть и начальная. А откуда мы (наши тела и души или сознание) тогда появились?  Есть вполне научный  тезис:  ничто из неоткуда не берётся и никуда не исчезает. (его проявление, например, в законе термодинамики) 
 Я рассматриваю нашу земную жизнь, как один из этапов существавания, и физический износ тела не есть конечная точка моего бытия. Попробуйте опровергите, буду рад конструктивной дискуссии.

----------


## .29

> Для тех, кто не хочет верить в загробную жизнь, вот пища для ума: отрицание продолжения жизни свидетельствует о вере в смерть, как конечную стадию существования всего.


Поэтому отрицать или настаивать на сущестовавании чего-то, в чем нельзя убедиться, глупо, но никто не запрещает.




> А если есть конечная точка - смерть- следовательно должна быть и начальная. А откуда мы (наши тела и души или сознание) тогда появились?


Родились, сформировались в процессе обучения.
"Из ниоткуда" ничего не появлялось.




> Я рассматриваю нашу земную жизнь, как один из этапов существавания, и физический износ тела не есть конечная точка моего бытия. Попробуйте опровергите, буду рад конструктивной дискуссии.


Нельзя опровергнуть. Можно верить, не верить или отрицать.

----------


## vova230

Так называемое сознание это просто результат неких химико-биологических реакций происходящих в нашем мозгу и применением разных препаратов можно вызывать определенные реакции организма. Например сыворотка правды и прочее.

----------


## Mouse

> Нельзя опровергнуть. Можно верить, не верить или отрицать.


Полностью согласен, что доказать теоретически нельзя, но просто интересно мнение и аргументы, какими люди руководствуются. Тут идея не в споре и переубеждении, а в расширении своего кругазора, т.к. мы все смотрим на мир разными глазами, и каждый по своему его трактует. Чем больше точек зрения, тем полнее картина.

----------


## vova230

Реинкарнация находит подтверждения. Можно условно и загробную жизнь считать реальной. Вопрос в каком виде.

----------


## .29

> просто интересно мнение и аргументы, какими люди руководствуются.


Те "аргументы", которые я встречал, далеки от логики. К примеру, какой-то вариант по той или иной причине кажется более красивым, приемлемым. 
Так, среди сторонников наличия загробной жизни, это попытка перенести вопрос о смысле жизни за рамки земного сущестоввания, поддержка ощущения, что здесь и сейчас живем не зря или же манипуляция другими установкой правил, нарушение которых скажется на этой самой загробной жизни.
С другой стороны, отрицание существования жизни может происходить из-за того, что ее наличие не нравится. Здесь диапазон причин широк: от страха наказания за грехи, до желания сделать жизнь лучше здесь и сейчас, когда она не рассматривается, как промежуточный этап на пути к загробной.

----------


## Mouse

> Те "аргументы", которые я встречал, далеки от логики.


Спасибо за ответ.
Эти слова косвенно подтверждают сообщение №31. То что не логично одному, кажется очевидным другому. Вряд ли есть человек, обладающей абсолютной истиной, и все его идеи без "белых пятен"
Если не ошибаюсь (с именем ученого), даже когда Ньютон, доказав теорию всемирного тяготения тогдашним официальным ученым, и при них продемонстрировав опыт, они вроде бы и согласились, но не поверили.

----------


## .29

> То что не логично одному, кажется очевидным другому.


Если оно логично, то таковым будет казаться и другому при условии, что другой сделает вывод на основании тех же посылок.
Например, если А = Б и Б = В, то А = В - логично.
если А <> Б и Б = В, то А <> В - логично.
Два утверждения можно назвать логичными, но А то либо равно Б, либо не равно и верным будет только один вывод.




> они вроде бы и согласились, но не поверили.


О вере в научную теорию не может быть, строго говоря, и речи. Она либо принимается, если соответствует определенным критериям, либо нет.

----------


## zaraki

хех, не помню в фауст гете вроде было или в песне КИШ-ей.. смысл короче в том что 2 человека один из которых верущий а второй нет. после смерти оба попадают в чистилище и верущий обретает вторую жизнь(загробную) а из неверующего дьявол делает себе пепельницу =)

Мое мнение жизнь есть но не такая как трактует нам провославие и не такая как описано в буддизме со всеми их кармами  чахрами и всякой подобной ересью а такая как у индейских племен (языческая философия)

----------

